# Aggresive mantids



## *RYAN* (Sep 18, 2005)

So I want to keep 2 different kinds of manitds at a time ... A exotic and/or pretty manitd, and a more aggresive fun mantid .. I have a grass mantid for the little calmer more exotic speices and I am wondering what type of manitd i should get for the more aggresive type I want somthing that will take down tough prey somthing that will go seek out its prey somthing medium or big in size ... any suggestions on the speicies I should get ?


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 18, 2005)

My Chinese are pretty aggressive. Even to the point of biting me.  

The small miomantis species are also quite handy.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

Female African Mantis. Of course only aggressive towards it's food.


----------



## Orin (Sep 18, 2005)

Parasphendale agrionina are moderately exotic looking and will eat any of the mantids mentioned on this board --only a few could even put up a good fight.


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2005)

> Parasphendale agrionina are moderately exotic looking and will eat any of the mantids mentioned on this board --only a few could even put up a good fight.


Well I wish mine were like that Orin. Slowest growing things I have ever kept.


----------



## Orin (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never spoken to anyone not impressed by Parasphendale's voracity but maybe the nymphs you got were starved a bit before you bought or traded them which can make any mantis weak (most types just dead).


----------



## zorak (Sep 19, 2005)

my african mantis keeps grabbing my finger and nibbles at it. what dose that mean? i have only had her for a week.


----------



## Ian (Sep 19, 2005)

My adult parasphendale was dam vicious, she ate my mated female oxyopsis, silly biach :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 19, 2005)

> my african mantis keeps grabbing my finger and nibbles at it. what dose that mean? i have only had her for a week.


It means you should poke her less and feed her more.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 19, 2005)

I suggest getting a Budwing, if you want an aggressive mantis. I've seen my little nymphs, dive bomb, tackle, and somersault before pinning down their prey. Very cute.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 20, 2005)

> It means you should poke her less and feed her more.


 :lol:


----------



## Mantis_1221 (Sep 25, 2005)

> my african mantis keeps grabbing my finger and nibbles at it. what dose that mean? i have only had her for a week.


Maybe you should stop waving your finger in front of her :lol: 

Well, I used to have a *VERY* vicous south carolina mantid my that my mom nicknamed Lucy. I had bought her at the pet store and she was constantly eating crickets, but she never tried to bite me, I could hold her all the time without being bitten. I eventualy found out she was viciously eating because she was pregnant.


----------

